# Buffalo Chicken Dip



## jkath

I forgot to thank Buckytom 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  for his wonderful buffalo chicken dip recipe.
I made it on New Year's Eve, and I loved it. I think next time, I will only put it in the oven for 5 mintutes till the top cheese melts, as the chicken was really hot when I was putting it all together.

Anyway, if you can find this recipe (I couldn't, but it's morning here, and I'm lucky to find my coffee cup), make it. It's in the appetizer forum, and the dates are about a week before New Years.











Bucky, Bucky
he's our man
if he can't cook it
no one can!


----------



## middie

awww lol jkath that was cuuuuute


----------



## buckytom

lol, thanks jkath. it really is an awesome dip. would be great for super bowl parties. i think i'll have to make it again soon. here's te recipe, one mo time:

BONNIE'S BUFFALO CHICKEN DIP 

4 skinless boneless chicken breast halves, about 2 pounds, boiled, drained & shredded with 2 forks (crockpot is a great way to cook the chicken) Don't cut chicken into chunks..it needs to be shredded 

1 - 12 ounce bottle Frank's Louisiana Hot Sauce (try not to substitute here, Frank's really is the best. Crystal would be okay but do NOT use Tabasco) 

2 - 8 ounce packages cream cheese 

1 - 16 ounce bottle Ranch dressing 

1/2 cup chopped celery 

8 ounces shredded sharp cheddar cheese or Monterey Jack 

Preheat oven to 350 degrees. In a 13x9x2 inch baking pan, combine shredded cooked chicken meat with entire bottle of Frank's sauce, spreading to form an even layer. 

In a saucepan over medium heat, combine cream cheese and entire bottle of Ranch dressing, stirring til hot & smooth. Pour this evenly over chicken mixture. 

Sprinkle with celery. Bake uncovered for 20 minutes; then sprinkle with cheese and bake for another 15-20 minutes or til bubbly. Serve with celery sticks for dippers and/or any sturdy dipping chip like Tostito Golds.


----------



## jkath

Thank you for re-posting!












gimme a "T"
gimme an "H"
gimme an "A"
gimme an "N"
gimme a "K"
gimme an "S"


(and a word to the wise...if you are bringing it to someone's house....don't cover it in foil, as the cheese on top that touches it will become attached in a way isn't  pretty....)


----------



## mudbug

Thanks from me too, buckster, for re-posting this.  Tres timely, considering football games I will actually watch are imminent.


----------



## lyndalou

I made this for a party at a friend's home and it was a BIG hit. You can't go wrong with it.


----------



## Ardge

When I read a good new recipe, I always try to imagine who I'd make it for in my family or circle of friends.  If you'd like to know, this one is going to be made for John and Walt.  (My guitarist and his brother, respectively.)

THANX BUCK!  Killer Recipe!!!!!



RJ


----------



## Brooksy

Looks great Bucky.

Couple of questions

1. Frank's Louisiana Hot Sauce - hot BBQ sauce or non sweet chilli sauce?
2. Ranch dressing -  no idea, never dressed a Ranch before.


----------



## buckytom

heya brooksy. frank's hot sauce is neither bbq nor sweet chilli. it's made from pureed aged cayenne peppers and vinegar, salt, and garlic powder. it's not very hot as hot sauces go. more vinegar-y but it is the defining flavor of buffalo wings. 

i'm not sure how to describe ranch dressing, except that it's white and creamy. has anyone ever made it before that can describe it better?


----------



## Erik

Ya know I had this at a friends house quite a while ago, and loved it. Thanks for refreshing my memory!!!


----------



## Ardge

Here's how I make Ranch dressing at work.

1/2 gallon of mayo
1/2 gallon of buttermilk

1 packet of Ranch mix.   :roll:    

LOL


Sorry, I don't make it from scratch.  

RJ


----------



## buckytom

lol, thanks rj. now we just need to find out what spices are in the packet. i'm guessing mostly black pepper and salt.


----------



## Erik

I've got a dry ranch mix at work...that makes bulk ranch dressing...i'll borrow it, and let ya know!!!


----------



## Ardge

Hey, it PAYS to save your notes from Garde Manger class!

*MOCK HIDDEN VALLEY RANCH DRESSING   * 

1 t chopped fresh parsley
1 t garlic salt
1 t onion salt
1 t M.S.G.
1 t black pepper
1 t chopped onion, dried
1 pt mayonnaise
1 pt buttermilk


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


Me


----------



## jkath

Here's one I have:

Ranch-Style Dressing

2/3 c. low-fat cottage cheese
3 Tbsp skim milk
1 Tbsp tarragon vinegar
1 garlic clove, minced
1 Tbsp. sliced green onion tops
pepper to taste
In a blender or food processor, blend
cottage cheese, milk, vinegar & garlic
till smooth. Add onion tops; blend until
just combined. Store in frige. Yield 3/4 cup


----------



## LEFSElover

wow that really looks good.
thanks for sharing


----------



## Brooksy

buckytom said:
			
		

> lol, thanks rj. now we just need to find out what spices are in the packet. i'm guessing mostly black pepper and salt.



No worries Bucky.   

And thanx also to Jkath & Ardge - copied & pasted both. Look good.

Went for a google and found this one as well, worth a shot:

Hidden Valley Ranch Dressing

15   saltines
2    cups dry parsley flakes, minced
1/2  cup instant minced onion
2    tablespoons dry dill weed
1/4  cup onion salt
1/4  cup garlic salt
1/4  cup onion powder
1/4  cup garlic powder


1.  	Place crackers through blender on high speed until powdered.
2.  	Add parsley, minced onion and dill weed.
3.  	Blend again until powdered.
4.  	Dump into a bowl.
5.  	Stir in onion powder and salt, and garlic powder and salt. Put into
         container with tight fitting lid.
6.  	Store dry mix at room temperature for up to 1 year.
7.  	To mix: combine 1 Tbsp. dry mix, 1 cup of mayonnaise and 1 cup of
         buttermilk.

Which one to try first? I'll have to consult the pantry.


----------



## buckytom

i just wanted to bump this thread as the stupid bowl is approaching and also to add that the original recipe, as far as can be discerned, is from an aol user group from a woman named bonnie, who tried to reproduce a dip that she had in a restaurant called amelia's in quincey (massachusetts?). it was published in the boston herald in 1998.
just giving credit where credit is due.
i can thank a very sweet woman named val from the west coast of florida who posted it in my old foodie website.


----------



## norgeskog

that really sounds good, might go well for a tailgating party, or superbowl.  I may have to watch and root for the Eagles, as a former DUCK is being called back into action to cover for Owens whose doctor says he cannot play.  GO DUCKEAGLES


----------



## norgeskog

buckytom said:
			
		

> lol, thanks jkath. it really is an awesome dip. would be great for super bowl parties. i think i'll have to make it again soon. here's te recipe, one mo time:
> 
> BONNIE'S BUFFALO CHICKEN DIP
> 1 - 12 ounce bottle Frank's Louisiana Hot Sauce (try not to substitute here, Frank's really is the best. Crystal would be okay but do NOT use Tabasco)
> 
> quote]
> 
> You are so right buckytom, FRANKS is absolutely wonderful.  It is the only hot sauce in my kitchen


----------



## Corinne

*Buffalo Chicken Dip Recipe*

I have a slight variation on the recipe that Bucky posted. This recipe started out with canned chicken for the first ingredient. I changed it to fresh chicken. When I am in a hurry, I use the pre-cooked chicken strips with great success! I like using Blue Cheese dressing because I think it goes with Buffalo Wings so well! 

Buffalo Chicken Dip

1 1/2	Pounds	chicken breast, cooked & shredded
2	8-oz pkgs	cream cheese, softened
1	Cup	Blue cheese dressing
3/4	Cup	Frank's Red Hot pepper sauce
1 1/2	cups	Cheddar cheese, shredded
		celery, crackers, etc for dippers

Instructions: Heat chicken & hot sauce in a skillet over medium heat, until heated through.

Stir in cream cheese & dressing. Cook, stirring until well blended & warm. Mix in half of Cheddar & transfer mixture to slow cooker. Sprinkle remaining Cheddar over top. Cook on low until hot & bubbly. Serve with celery sticks or crackers.


----------



## girl4cooking

That looks delicious!  I can't wait to try it. My family is going to love it.


----------



## SierraCook

Bumping up for those (like me) looking for something to make for the Big Game tomorrow.


----------



## bryankimjade

*buffalo chicken dip*

I make this recipe using canned white meat chicken breast.  Believe me it takes just as good and is much easier and quicker to make.


----------



## LT72884

heya what does drained & mean. So i take it i boil the chicken for a certian amount of time then i cook it in the crock pot tell it can be shredded or i boil it till it can be shredded.


----------



## kitchenelf

LT72884 said:


> heya what does drained & mean. So i take it i boil the chicken for a certian amount of time then i cook it in the crock pot tell it can be shredded or i boil it till it can be shredded.



The &amp is an html glitch from a previous edition of this bulletin board - just read it as an ampersand (&) and you'll be fine.


----------



## LadyCook61

bryankimjade said:


> I make this recipe using canned white meat chicken breast. Believe me it takes just as good and is much easier and quicker to make.


oh that is good to know ,  I have a couple cans in my pantry.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

buckytom said:


> lol, thanks jkath. it really is an awesome dip. would be great for super bowl parties. i think i'll have to make it again soon. here's te recipe, one mo time:
> 
> BONNIE'S BUFFALO CHICKEN DIP
> 
> 4 skinless boneless chicken breast halves, about 2 pounds, boiled, drained & shredded with 2 forks (crockpot is a great way to cook the chicken) Don't cut chicken into chunks..it needs to be shredded
> 
> 1 - 12 ounce bottle Frank's Louisiana Hot Sauce (try not to substitute here, Frank's really is the best. Crystal would be okay but do NOT use Tabasco)
> 
> 2 - 8 ounce packages cream cheese
> 
> 1 - 16 ounce bottle Ranch dressing
> 
> 1/2 cup chopped celery
> 
> 8 ounces shredded sharp cheddar cheese or Monterey Jack
> 
> Preheat oven to 350 degrees. In a 13x9x2 inch baking pan, combine shredded cooked chicken meat with entire bottle of Frank's sauce, spreading to form an even layer.
> 
> In a saucepan over medium heat, combine cream cheese and entire bottle of Ranch dressing, stirring til hot & smooth. Pour this evenly over chicken mixture.
> 
> Sprinkle with celery. Bake uncovered for 20 minutes; then sprinkle with cheese and bake for another 15-20 minutes or til bubbly. Serve with celery sticks for dippers and/or any sturdy dipping chip like Tostito Golds.



Hey!  What's wrong with Tobasco!  I love Tobasco.  I use it for underarm deoderant.  I dab a bit behind my ears.  Why, I even use it for a sippin' sauce.  Ya wanna make somp'n of it?  Ya wanna piece of me!

Just kidding.  Bucky, I do have to say that this recipe looks great.  But I have a question for you.  Buffalo Chicken: is that a chicken that's been confounded, as in "He's was buffaloed by the question.".  Or maybe its a buffalo-sized chicken, or even a chicken-sized buffalo.  And are we talking American Bison or true buffalo here?  Something to think about, don'tcha think?

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## babetoo

Corinne said:


> I have a slight variation on the recipe that Bucky posted. This recipe started out with canned chicken for the first ingredient. I changed it to fresh chicken. When I am in a hurry, I use the pre-cooked chicken strips with great success! I like using Blue Cheese dressing because I think it goes with Buffalo Wings so well!
> 
> Buffalo Chicken Dip
> 
> 1 1/2    Pounds    chicken breast, cooked & shredded
> 2    8-oz pkgs    cream cheese, softened
> 1    Cup    Blue cheese dressing
> 3/4    Cup    Frank's Red Hot pepper sauce
> 1 1/2    cups    Cheddar cheese, shredded
> celery, crackers, etc for dippers
> 
> Instructions: Heat chicken & hot sauce in a skillet over medium heat, until heated through.
> 
> Stir in cream cheese & dressing. Cook, stirring until well blended & warm. Mix in half of Cheddar & transfer mixture to slow cooker. Sprinkle remaining Cheddar over top. Cook on low until hot & bubbly. Serve with celery sticks or crackers.


 
printer still on fritz. could you e mail this to me??thanks so much

babe


----------



## Callisto in NC

Both chicken recipes sound good.


----------



## buckytom

Goodweed of the North said:


> Bucky, I do have to say that this recipe looks great. But I have a question for you. Buffalo Chicken: is that a chicken that's been confounded, as in "He's was buffaloed by the question.". Or maybe its a buffalo-sized chicken, or even a chicken-sized buffalo. And are we talking American Bison or true buffalo here? Something to think about, don'tcha think?
> 
> Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


 
gw, you may be an old buffalo, but you're no dip.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

buckytom said:


> gw, you may be an old buffalo, but you're no dip.


 
Well thank you sir..., I think.

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## Callisto in NC

I want to try Bucky's version only substitute Blue Cheese dressing (I love the stuff), anyone tried that?


----------



## Alix

Hey BT, I meant to tell you I made this for a poker party and people were just about licking the plates it was so good. Its now in the regular rotation.


----------



## buckytom

glad you liked it amid. but, again, i can't take credit for the recipe, just for stealing and posting it here.

with minor changes, of course, to avoid the copyright stuff.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

buckytom said:


> lol, thanks rj. now we just need to find out what spices are in the packet. i'm guessing mostly black pepper and salt.



Ranch dip from scratch:
1 cup milk
1 cup mayo
1/2 tsp dried oregano
1/4 tsp. salt
1/5 tsp. fresh grind black pepper
pinch of basil
1/2 tsp. dried, granulated garlic
1/2 tsp. granulated onion powder

The amounts of each ingredient are suspect because they are approximations.  But that will get you in the ballpark.  You can use buttermilk in place of milk if you want, or add just a hint of either lemon or vinegar.  The seasonings are correct.  You just have to add them a little at a time, and let them sit.  Taste, and add a bit more until it tastes right.  Sorry.  That's the best I can give you as that's how I do it and it tastes great.

Seeeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------

